# Feels like I'm being watched



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I did-


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

good one! AK


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

nice pic yet again.What are they???


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks guys for the kind words-
RNR-I have no clue on what they are actually....


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Some sort of tetra i assume...

Nice pic AK


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Another good photo... What are the pixels of this camera you use for all these photos?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Trigga said:


> Another good photo... What are the pixels of this camera you use for all these photos?


Thanks-
My cam is a 10.1 Mp---Although that generally doesn't mean squat-It's not the megapixels that makes the pic-It's the photographer---Although good gear helps....I can get good quality from my 4 year old P&S cam as well


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> Another good photo... What are the pixels of this camera you use for all these photos?


Thanks-
My cam is a 10.1 Mp---Although that generally doesn't mean squat-It's not the megapixels that makes the pic-It's the photographer---Although good gear helps....I can get good quality from my 4 year old P&S cam as well
[/quote]
DOnt foreget the lens man. Its all about the Glass....lol
And Photoshop...haha

Good looking Shot of a Pain in the ass fish to take a photo of.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Gordeez said:


> Another good photo... What are the pixels of this camera you use for all these photos?


Thanks-
My cam is a 10.1 Mp---Although that generally doesn't mean squat-It's not the megapixels that makes the pic-It's the photographer---Although good gear helps....I can get good quality from my 4 year old P&S cam as well
[/quote]
DOnt foreget the lens man. Its all about the Glass....lol
And Photoshop...haha

Good looking Shot of a Pain in the ass fish to take a photo of.
[/quote]

True G---Glass does help....
Thanks for the ind words-I got several like this-This is one just turned out the best IMO....


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

yea the shot came out excellent.
Nice blur on the background, you can still see them, but not enough to where its pulling you from he MAIN fish.


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

I envy you AK


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Gordeez said:


> I envy you AK


I envy many as well......

Cheers Sir.....


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Great shot considering how small they are.


----------

